# Schwarz/weißen QR-Code in grau/weiß umwandeln



## loddarmattheus (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mehrere QR-Codes wie diesen hier zum Beispiel: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Da ich diesen immer auf die Rechnung aufdrucke und die Druckkosten enorm gestiegen sind, habe ich versucht, die schwarzen Anteile in Grau umzuwandeln, allerdings ist das nicht so einfach wie gedacht. 
Weiß jemand vielleicht eine einfache Lösung dafür?


----------



## Technipion (9. Juni 2020)

Hey,
also ich habe gerade folgendes in GIMP gemacht:

QR-Code geladen
Hauptebene dupliziert
Auf oberer Ebene `Farbe nach Alpha` auf Weiß angewendet
(Alternativ könnte man auch mit dem Zauberstab den weißen Bereich auswählen und ausschneiden)
Unter `Helligkeit / Kontrast` den Kontrast reduziert (obere Ebene), bis ich glücklich war
Prinzipiell müsste das ja auch mit Photoshop gehen?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## loddarmattheus (9. Juni 2020)

hi, danke für die Info.
Ich hab es mit Gimp (bin da leider ANfänger) probiert, aber mit dem dritten Punkt (Farbe auf Alpha) gescheitert.
Ich markiere die neue Ebene, aber der Punkt -> Farben -> Farbe to Alpha ist bei mir deaktiviert? Muss ich vorher irgendwas markieren oder so?
Ich habe auch in PS7 keinen identischen Punkt gefunden.


----------



## Sempervivum (9. Juni 2020)

Ich benutze Affinity Photo. Dort gibt es beim Erzeugen der Auswahl einen Menüpunkt "Ausgewählte Farbe markieren", ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass es das in PS auch gibt. Damit das Schwarze auswählen und mit Grau füllen.


----------



## Technipion (9. Juni 2020)

loddarmattheus hat gesagt.:


> Farbe to Alpha ist bei mir deaktiviert? Muss ich vorher irgendwas markieren oder so?


Komisch. Hast du vielleicht eine JPEG geöffnet und die hat noch keinen Alphakanal? Versuch mal
Ebene → Transparenz → Alphakanal hinzufügen.

Es gibt natürlich viele Wege ans Ziel, ist ja eine ziemlich "einfache" Aufgabe.
Wie viele QR-Codes sind es eigentlich? U.U. lohnt sich da eine Stapelverarbeitung...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Juni 2020)

Geht super einfach, ich hab dir sogar schnell ein Videotutorial gemacht.


----------



## loddarmattheus (10. Juni 2020)

Das ist ja geil. Danke Dir.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Juni 2020)

Gern geschehen. 
Nur für die Vollständigkeit, Affinity Photo kann (leider) nicht mit indizierten Farbtabellen in Bilddateien umgehen. Die Software konvertiert alles beim Öffnen automatisch z.B. in RGB/8.
Generell ist das ne tolle (und im wörtlichen Sinne preiswerte) Software, aber wenn man so wie hier mal in die Details schaut, dann ist und bleibt Photoshop einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## ComFreek (10. Juni 2020)

Das Video war unerwartet amüsant!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Juni 2020)

Doofe Frage aber hast Du keine Möglichkeit die QR-Codes als Vektorgrafik zu bekommen?
Auch wenn bei QR-Codes 10% des Codes ausreichen damit dieser noch lesbar ist würde ich nie Pixeldaten als QR verarbeiten.
Wenn die Pixel durch ein skalieren ein Antialising bekommen hast Du schon die Lesequalität verringert.
Und das Schwarz mit grau auszutauschen ist auch einfacher.

Grüße


----------



## Technipion (19. Juni 2020)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Doofe Frage aber hast Du keine Möglichkeit die QR-Codes als Vektorgrafik zu bekommen?


Ich hatte mich das auch schon gefragt. SVG hat natürlich ne Menge Vorteile. Die Frage ist allerdings, ob sich das lohnt, weil @loddarmattheus den Code ja "nur" ausdrucken will. Also solange er über 600 DPI bleibt sollte eigentlich alles klargehen.
Für den interessierten Leser habe ich trotzdem kurz mit Inkscape gespielt, und so lassen sich QR-Codes relativ einfach zu SVGs konvertieren:

Die PNG-Datei mit Inkscape öffnen
Darstellungsmethode auf "Pixelig" stellen
Auf "Pfad → Bitmap nachzeichnen" klicken
"Ecken glätten" deaktivieren und auf "OK" drücken
Das Werkzeugfenster wegklicken (X) und die Bitmap im Hintergrund löschen
Voilà, der schwarze Teil des QR-Codes ist nun ein (Vektor-)Pfad. Das fertige Bild kann als SVG gespeichert werden (Strg+Umschalt+S)
(Der Pfad kann unter "Objekt → Füllung und Kontur → Füllung" eingefärbt werden)
Als SVG kann der QR-Code z.B. auf Websites eingebunden, oder aber auch in ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm eurer Wahl importiert, und mit beliebiger Pixeldichte gerendert werden.

Gruß Technipion

Anhang, Anleitung in Bildern:


----------

